# Wiring for 7 Pin Connector????



## thefuzzbucket (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the 4 pin connection on my 2008 Pathfinder but need the 7 pin. I bought an adapter (4 pin to 7) but I need to connect the wires for the trailer brakes. I took a look underneath and followed the 4 pin wiring and saw the connection and saw a similar connector (unused) right beside it . Anyhow I need advice on how get the brakes from the trailer connected to the Pathfinder. Is this a "do it yourself" job?

Thanks.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

You just need to order the 7 pin harness and the relay for the electronic brake control. After '05 they stopped putting the relay in from the factory. Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports have the parts needed.
You will want to buy a brake controller so you can adjust the trailer braking.


----------



## thefuzzbucket (Apr 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention I need to keep the 4 pin reciever. My tent trailer is 4 pin and my horse trailer is 7 pin.
Is this what you meant by 7 Pin Harness Receiver Hitch, Tow Harness Kit (7-Pin) - 2005 to 2007 Pathfinder: CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

That's exactly what I was talking about. I think they have adapters that plug in to the 7 pin connector and give you a 6 and 4 pin connector. If they don't have it I know I've seen it elsewhere.


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

you could also change the 4 pin to the 7 for the other trailer to save you some hassle.


----------



## thefuzzbucket (Apr 21, 2008)

Should I take the Receiver Hitch, Tow Harness Kit (7-Pin) and unplug my 4 pin and connect the 2 plugs on the 7 pin?

Sorry for the loser questions.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

If you get the 7 pin harness for your truck and then this adapter CourtesyParts :: Adapter 7 to 6:4 (Center Pin Electric Brake)
Then you will be set for all your trailers. You can just keep the extra adapter in the little glove box for when it's needed. Hope this clears things up for you.


----------

